# Issue with app



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all, am running Samsung S8 with a just installed copy of driver app. Only want to do eats but keep getting pings for X as well. Under services ONLY deliveries is showing so I can't even uncheck uber X to deselect it.

Support didn't live up to their name. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'd uninstall and reinstall the app, and/or turn your phone off and back on.
If that doesn't work, take the next X ping without any clothes on. You won't get any more X pings after that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I've been seeing quite a few threads over the past few weeks about people having issues with the preferences screen, so you're not alone.

Let me guess, when you called support they said "we are aware of this issue and it will be fixed 'soon.'"


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

You lost me at Samsung


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> You lost me at Samsung


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> You lost me at Samsung


Samsung is the number one best selling company on smart phones.



Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Hi all, am running Samsung S8 with a just installed copy of driver app. Only want to do eats but keep getting pings for X as well. Under services ONLY deliveries is showing so I can't even uncheck uber X to deselect it.
> 
> Support didn't live up to their name. Any ideas? Thanks!


Do you have any other phones (including lost phone) that installed your Uber Driver app and leave it at home with power ON? Try Log out your account from those phones.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Samsung is the number one best selling company on smart phones.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other phones (including lost phone) that installed your Uber Driver app and leave it at home with power ON? Try Log out your account from those phones.


Best selling doesn't mean 'best'


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Best selling doesn't mean 'best'


But it is better than its same year model iPhone.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> But it is better than its same year model iPhone.


&#128580;


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I've been seeing quite a few threads over the past few weeks about people having issues with the preferences screen, so you're not alone.
> 
> Let me guess, when you called support they said "we are aware of this issue and it will be fixed 'soon.'"
> 
> View attachment 503260


Yep. Tried on a different android phone, tried on an iPhone, same deal, only seeing deliveries but still getting x pings. I figure a hub can resolve it when and if they ever reopen



SleelWheels said:


> You lost me at Samsung


Tried on a iphone too, same result



Wildgoose said:


> Samsung is the number one best selling company on smart phones.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other phones (including lost phone) that installed your Uber Driver app and leave it at home with power ON? Try Log out your account from those phones.


Nah only the one.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Is it same state where you are driving now with the state you did register your account?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I've been seeing quite a few threads over the past few weeks about people having issues with the preferences screen, so you're not alone.
> 
> Let me guess, when you called support they said "we are aware of this issue and it will be fixed 'soon.'"
> 
> View attachment 503260


LOL.

And I was wondering why I received X pings last Sunday when I had them turned off. Eats-only enabled, but still got X pings.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL.
> 
> And I was wondering why I received X pings last Sunday when I had them turned off. Eats-only enabled, but still got X pings.


My first day back out in months, I made sure to check my preferences screen was set to X only before going online. The second I went online I was barraged with so many Eats pings it took me awhile to get back into my preferences screen and turn it off again.

Uber. It's a _technology _company. &#128523;


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Is it same state where you are driving now with the state you did register your account?


Yes


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 503327


My thoughts exactly :biggrin:










(although... if I wiped my behind with a bitten apple, I'd have to go wash myself: i'd be covered in sticky apple juice!)


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey I think I fixed it. 

Drove across the state line to Cecil County MD with the app on (and still only EATS visible). 

Within a few minutes uberX popped up, also ON! I promptly turned it off and so far so good. I went back to DE and it again disappeared, turned around, went back to MD where it was again visible but still off.

I swear some times this is too much like work haha. But at least my few remaining brain cells got a workout!!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Hey I think I fixed it.
> 
> Drove across the state line to Cecil County MD with the app on (and still only EATS visible).
> 
> ...


Must be a droid thing.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Must be a droid thing.


Yeah I spoke too soon just got another X ping in Newark damn. And I tried loading the app a few days ago onto my kid's iPhone with the same result. I think it's something that's wrong with my profile.

I swear to God, a thousand monkeys at a thousand typewriters for a thousand years can bang out Shakespeare.....the two leftovers in the other room must be the ones who wrote this app......


----------

